# New Years Mud Ride in Milton off Avalon



## jasoncooperpcola

Trucks, atv's, and side by sides welcome. Approximately 100acres. Open invitation to anyone wanting to get muddy. 

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Link to last years Mud Ride Thread for a little more info. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/showthread.php?t=265297

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## jaster

I am getting details now on if it is Thurs. Or all weekend


----------



## brnbser

had fun last year, I'll keep and eye out for when y'all figure out this years days


----------



## wld1985

jaster said:


> I am getting details now on if it is Thurs. Or all weekend


Any new info on this jason?? I have some buddies,that have atv's and an old ram charger.. That wants to get muddy..


----------



## jaster

Its gonna happen on the 1st. Waiting to hear a start time.

It is not mandatory but a donation box may be set up. AGAIN NOT MANDATORY but would be a nice gesture to throw a few $$ in.

As details roll in will post em up!


----------



## Splittine

Might head out for a little while. Waiting on details. Thanks.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Well my machine is broke down and one of my main riding buddies cant make it so I am out. 

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## wld1985

do the trucks that come on the property have to be registered if their trailered in?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

No they do not.

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

With the weather we are having it ought to be AWESOME!

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## wld1985

If it works, ill be trailering my buddys F350 with super swampers.. Cant wait


----------



## jaster

Have not heard if they will have a tractor out there? But I still suggest keepin a F350 in the main area, lol. That thing is probably heavy!!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Usually they have an excavator, the f350 will down like Kim Jong's internet before it leaves the main area. Nothing like that Dickerson city black swamp mud! Best of on a scooter or utv that has some guts and tires. I seriously could run my mudboat in most areas...


----------



## wld1985

hahaha, They said they've heard its really nasty and soupy... He's sunk it in Gators swamp before,so we will see what happens... I do have another buddy thats bringing some 4-wheelers so I'll probably be on a wheeler and might ride abit in the F350..


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Thanks to a very good friend loaning me a quad I am gonna be there. Thursday New Years day. Plenty of mud to sling.

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

One more day!!

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## brnbser

I should be out the for a bit around noon


----------



## wld1985

any pics from today? All My people backed out I guess, Never heard from them..


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Few pictures


----------



## jasoncooperpcola




----------



## jasoncooperpcola




----------

